# Best Universal Remote



## Free_Don_Imus (Apr 17, 2007)

I want to get a universal remote to operate my home theater. I have a TV, satellite, and surround sound receiver.

Does anyone have any experience with the X10 iconRemote? I don't have any experience with X10, but I like what little I have seen of the remote online. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Mr. Free, whenever the thought of X-10 comes up I always remind people of the bad old days when X-10 *STARTED *the pop under ad jugernaut. Because of their history I will *NEVER* purchase another piece of "equipment" from X-10. They are on my banned product list and will remain there forever + 1 day. Besides, no universal remote comes close to the product being put out by Logitech (Harmony).  You really should look at those if you want one that works and doesn't have the history that X-10 is lugging around.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, there's an _unbiased_ opinion if I ever heard one! 

I buy and use X-10 products all the time with considerable success and wouldn't
let a few pop-up ads keep me from getting a product that would serve my needs.

See my earlier thread on the X-10 Icon remote HERE and search our sister site
at www.avsforum.com.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't appreciate deceptive advertising for products and X-10 was a champion of that in early pop up days. Because of that, I can't trust them. I wouldn't put it past them to come into forums such as this as posters asking "innocent" questions simply to hype their product. My feelings were previously expressed in your thread and I still feel the same. It's a real shame that they ruined their chances with me.


> I agree with your opinion on their products, they are great and very innovative, however, I didn't appreciate being bombarded with pop under ads every time I tried to go anywhere on the internet. They were the first to use such deceptive tactics to "market" their products. I also WAS a cheerleader for them, and used to sell/install a few of their products. I have several light controllers, a remote control and computer interface that allowed me to do the web on my television (called BIG TV if I recall) an RF television transmitter and a few other odds and ends. I won't own another though. Their "marketing scheme" backfired with me. It's really too bad, and the fact that they did go through bankruptcy seems to indicate that it didn't work.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Honestly seemed like a junk remote to me. I have bought x10 stuff in the past but this remote seems a FAR CRY from the harmony and many other remotes. I wasn't impressed with it at all.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

one more vote for the Logitech Harmony, I have a 659 and it works great.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Harmony get's my vote as well. I use a 688 to control my TV, HR20 D* receiver and a 5.1 Surround receiver. Since I've had it, all other remotes remain in a drawer.


----------



## Free_Don_Imus (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the Harmonys, but I would rather not have to hook the remote up to a computer to program it. 

As far as X10, I don't blame you for being upset about the popups. Those things used to drive me insane! But, I haven't seen them in awhile. 

I just want to know if anyone has had any actual experience with the iconRemote.

If not, are there any other universals out there with the functionality of the iconRemote/Harmony line that you don't have to hook to a computer to program?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Is there an issue with hooking it up to a computer? Some of the macros and things that I have my harmony do I can't imagine how hard it would have been without using the computer. Using it I just clicked some buttons told it what I wanted and told it to update the remote. Just plugs into the machine via a USB cable.

As for others i'm not sure most of the universal remotes i've used in the past where all lower end I just wanted something with a little more flexibility which is why I have the Harmony. I have read other reviews on here and numerous other sites about remotes like the Harmony that many people like just as well.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hooking it up to the computer is one of the greatest things about the Logitec (Harmony) remotes. It simplifies the process of programming and increases the ability to customize the remote to YOUR preferences. Besides, IF you really don't want to hook it up to the computer you can program it the "old fashioned way" by the old point and push method. Since the pop up fiasco I don't trust X-10 anymore and would put nothing past them in "marketing" their product. I fully expect them to be trolling message forums leaving the occassional message about their products (or asking opinions) just to create awareness.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Why waste your money when you can do this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000O7I6VE?tag=slickdeals


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Remote Central (http://www.remotecentral.com/remotes.htm) has reviews of dozens of popular, well-received remotes, including three models of Harmony, the one I use. It does not list the iconRemote or anything else by X-10.:nono2:

Nick has posted the link to the thread he started. Unless someone else has personal experience with it, I see no reason to keep talking in a vacuum about this obscure device.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Amazon Promo:


> *What do customers ultimately buy from Amazon after viewing this item?*
> 
> - 98% buy the Logitech Harmony 880 Remote Control - Refurbished $99.99
> - 2% buy Luigi Bormioli Duo 10-Ounce Coffee/Latte Glasses, Set of 4 $24.99


 :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A user of a good remote should have time to make a good cup of coffee (or 4). :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Interesting thread on the X10 Icon Remote at AVS:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=815809&highlight=+Icon+remote

Looks like the OP may have been a shill for X10.

Oh well, maybe Richard has a point. :shrug:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It seems that there is an overwhelming number of moderators posting in this thread. 

I'm not impressed by the X10 remote.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Harmony hands down is the best universal remote for the money. It is the last remote you will have to purchase. Logitech is always updating their site with new equipment.

I have the 676 which has a TiVo Penut feel to it. Works well for my configuration.

pf


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well since we are talking about remotes. Another vote for the Harmony. I have used the Harmony and the Phillips line of remotes. Though the Phillips is more customizable, The Harmony wins hands done in speed getting one up and running in my experience.... 

As for the other.. never seen it, but I definitely do not consider hooking out to a computer a downside. Definitely a big plus using the computer and the internet to provide the programmable delivery mechanism. Really helps in keeping device codes updated. 

As for the device the OP asked about.. Don't have a clue...


----------

